# Storing bulk salt



## johndeereguy (Oct 19, 2006)

I am sure this has bene discussed before, but lets bring it up again. How do the rest of you guys store your bulk salt? Obviously it gets hard just sitting outside. Does it help to cover it? Any ides would be great help. I am now getting my salt in bulk and it is so much cheeper, wow. Just now need to find a good way to keep it.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

johndeereguy;358601 said:


> I am sure this has bene discussed before, but lets bring it up again. How do the rest of you guys store your bulk salt? Obviously it gets hard just sitting outside. Does it help to cover it? Any ides would be great help. I am now getting my salt in bulk and it is so much cheeper, wow. Just now need to find a good way to keep it.


I'm in the same boat, bagged salt just went up to 183.50+tax per skid vs. 50 bucks for a ton of bulk. But I have no place to put it this year. By the way, what kind of spreader do you use? I just have a Meyers Mini jr. it does ok but the bulk I have run through it tends to stick to the sides (like I knew it would)


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=39228&highlight=mafia+blocks

This is what we buil this fall, it was just for temp storage


----------



## kysnowman (Jan 6, 2007)

Grassbuster has the set-up. I rented another spot where I store some of my equipment and its on a concrete pad. I put 30k pounds of salt on the pad with a tarp. I was worried the moisture would turn it solid, but suprisingly it stayed in great shape. I'll be doing a better set-up next year.


----------



## fordboy (Nov 24, 2005)

we store ours in a bigcube box reminds me of a old box off a cube van it has wood floor and we keep it in there year around if we have some left over from the season. Another nice thingis it is always dry. I dont know where my partner got it though as he had it beforewestatred together.


----------



## GrandScapes (Jan 18, 2007)

We have a outdoor bin made from mafia blocks. it holds 150-200 tins depending on who loads it 

You will def want to keep it covered, chunky salt is crap salt. Especially if you run an electric salter, FORGET ABOUT IT

At least tarp it if you dont have a way to build a covered bin


----------



## Mean4x4 (Feb 15, 2003)

*My suggestion & A GREAT SALT BIN TIP*

Build a bin, we have a mobile salt hub 30 miles from our yard. We used 32 4 ft blocks. We picked up all of our blocks for $220.00 Don't use 6 ft blocks unless you have a loader or backhoe to pick them up. We have a freightliner tandem axle and we hauled 8 blocks at a time in the bed and used a chain to lift them out. Our bin holds 50 tons comfortably and 75 tons loaded out. We tarp it and HERES A GREAT TIP!! IF YOU HAVE A PROBLEM OF YOUR TARP BLOWING AROUND.... set the tarp across the top of the bin, place 2x4's over the tarp to pinch it between the block and wood, and then Ramset the 2x4 to pinch the tarp. Then we mounted wood on the side with eyelit hole bolts and used bungee cords to keep the tarp tight, 50 mph winds, and our tarp & salt is fine!!! 
***** SPECIAL NOTE***** when disassembling bin, stay very clear from blocks when lifting, remember the rebar is steel and its sitting in salt all winter, this weakens it to the point of being dangerous.


----------



## mrplowdude (Apr 16, 2005)

My bin is 11' wide and 24' long. The cover-it on it is 12' wide by 20' long. I also put the roll up door kit on it. The blocks are only $20 per block. I got extra blocks and Half blocks to stagger the joints. I would say about 30-35 tons will fit in it. My friend has the same cover-it but went three blocks high and can fit around 80-85 tons it. One thing I recommend is to put tube sand on the bottom of the tarp to stop it from flapping when it gets windy. You shouldn't have to spend more than $1000 on blocks, cover-it, tie down devices, tube sand, and for delivery of the blocks. I will post a pic of mine later


----------



## snowconcepts (Dec 29, 2004)

*Picuture of salt bin*

Here is a picture of our salt bin we built 2 years ago. I just have to finish the curtain that goes on it.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

snowconcepts;359379 said:


> Here is a picture of our salt bin we built 2 years ago. I just have to finish the curtain that goes on it.


Nice salt bin. Have you had any problems with them falling over since there not staggered


----------



## snowconcepts (Dec 29, 2004)

Nope I haven't I have had the bin for the past 5 years and I had it filled to the rim before with no problems. I put the cover on it 2 years ago. Very wise investment.


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

We use old sea containers. We even leave them on sites with a loader inside. Stays safe and dry.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

Metro Lawn;359771 said:


> We use old sea containers. We even leave them on sites with a loader inside. Stays safe and dry.


What kind of loader fits in a container, although now that I think about it, I use to use a forklift to load concrete bags into a container...


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

How long have you been using the cargo containers? I talked to a guy last year at the PLANET convention who tryed them and the floors rusted out the first year and the machine had lots of problems from sitting in a container full of salt.


----------

